# Arista Rapid E6 Kit, 3 Step



## Mr.3D (Oct 24, 2009)

Greetings,

New to the forum and had a question about the *Arista Rapid 3 Step E6 Slide Developing Kit.* I plan to start doing my own E6 processing in a Jobo CPE processor and was wondering if any one has used this kit in the past and had any comments they would like to share with me as to their results and findings, good or bad. I have heard that when possible to use the 6 step over the 3 step. 

Does Jobo still make a small volume 3 step Kit?

Thanks,

Bill / Mr.3D


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 9, 2009)

I use this kit to hand process 120 and 4x5 with good results. I've even pushed them a bit past their recommended reuse levels without much problem.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 10, 2009)

I have always purchased the Kodak 5 liter kit (6 step).  I tend to save up my film so I do several large batches all at once.  I have 2-tpe tempering baths and a CPE.  I actually use my CPE beyond recommendations (8 rolls at once).  Been doing it for years.  Works out nice as 1 liter is just right. for that many in the 1500 tubes.  I will work through the entire 5 liter kit in a day (yes I wait that long to have that much film ready).


----------



## photomanpmk (Sep 6, 2011)

Trying to use this chemical in a Jobo ATL with no luck is there anyone that can help


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 18, 2011)

photomanpmk said:


> Trying to use this chemical in a Jobo ATL with no luck is there anyone that can help


More details?

How is it not working...?  Are your temps correct?


----------

